# Seam Example Probleme



## dngfng (19. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade die Seam2 Example applications per ant script auf meinen localen jboss auszuprobieren leider bekomme ich immer folgende fehler meldung hat jemand eine idee?

```
Buildfile: /Users/xxx/Downloads/jboss-seam-2.2.1.CR1/examples/booking/build.xml

initcopy:

initpoms:
     [echo] Setting up dependencies
     [copy] Copying 1 file to /Users/xxx/Downloads/jboss-seam-2.2.1.CR1/classes/poms
[artifact:install] [INFO] Installing /Users/xxx/Downloads/jboss-seam-2.2.1.CR1/classes/poms/root.pom to /Users/xxx/.m2/repository/org/jboss/seam/root/2.2.1.CR1/root-2.2.1.CR1.pom
[artifact:install] An error has occurred while processing the Maven artifact tasks.
[artifact:install]  Diagnosis:
[artifact:install] 
[artifact:install] Error installing artifact 'org.jboss.seam:root:pom': Error installing artifact: /Users/xxx/.m2/repository/org/jboss/seam/root/2.2.1.CR1/root-2.2.1.CR1.pom (No such file or directory)

BUILD FAILED
/Users/xxx/Downloads/jboss-seam-2.2.1.CR1/build/common.build.xml:96: The following error occurred while executing this line:
/Users/xxx/Downloads/jboss-seam-2.2.1.CR1/build/utilities.build.xml:80: Error installing artifact 'org.jboss.seam:root:pom': Error installing artifact: /Users/xxx/.m2/repository/org/jboss/seam/root/2.2.1.CR1/root-2.2.1.CR1.pom (No such file or directory)

Total time: 1 second
```

Danke in voraus.


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (20. Sep 2010)

Hast du maven installiert?

Gibt es das Verzeichnis /Users/xxx/.m2/repository ?


----------



## dngfng (20. Sep 2010)

Ja hatte ich als erstes überprüft


----------

